# Lidocaine Injection



## CHoskins1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me, can you bill and injection code with Lidocaine if administered as local anesthetic for a procedure such as nail/skin biopsy or removal of ingrown toe nail? I bill for podiatry they have never billed an injection codes for their Lidocaine injections but I'm thinking they're should be reimbursed for the injection.

Example billing:
99213 - 25 modifier
11750
J2001
96372


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2014)

No you cannot bill for the lidocaine, the J2001 is an IV administered drug.  Local anesthetic is considered inclusive to the procedure


----------



## CHoskins1 (Oct 30, 2014)

But I'm not asking about the lidocaine, I'm asking about the injection. And the liocaine isn't being administered by IV. Its being injected directly into a toe to numb for a procedure.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2014)

You are inquiring about billing the lidocaine injection.  You cannot bill the drug since it can only be billed if administered IV, therefor you cannot bill the admin code either.  Administration of a local anesthetic is inclusive to the procedure.  You cannot bill the J2001 nor the 96372.
You may bill only the
99213-25
11750
Assuming that the documentation support the level 3 visit and the use of the 25 modifier.


----------



## CHoskins1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you for the help! I really appreciate your quick response.


----------

